# What Turkey L.E.



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, the emails are out so who got what tag? I drew Central this time.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

3 Southern here.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

2 Southern


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

North Eastern part of Southern Wyoming (Utah)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

How many points did it take for central?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

My son drew central with 2 points (youth draw).


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't want to say or I'll be lynched! 0 points I drew Central. My Nephew had 3 and his Buddy had 4 and put in as a group. They didn't draw. I guess he wont be helping me this year :shock::shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

4 out of 5 successfuls for our group.

Southern.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> How many points did it take for central?


Last year central turkey permits were guaranteed with 4 points. People with 3 points had a decent chance. It sounds like it may have been similar this year.

I just bought another point. It's too hard to hunt during the LE turkey season for me, since those are the final few weeks of my school year. But on the bright side, when I finally have my degree I might have enough points to draw a central tag.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Southern


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

My 17 year old drew northern with zero points. My 14 year old also had zero points and did not draw out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

My son drew Southern with zero points... I didn't put in as I just like calling them in for him. If we get into them heavy I will buy a tag for May.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I guess I'm doing it wrong.-O,-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I find opening day fever a strange and curious thing.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> I find opening day fever a strange and curious thing.


You should see what it's like in places in the southeast where they open public land to everybody on opening day. It's absolutely insane.

The first time my two oldest boys were out by themselves on opening day public land hunt in Florida, I made sure they repeated back to me the instructions that they avoid all confrontations and back away if things get tense.

And sure enough, they were working a bird in, when some guy crawled down a ditch between them and the bird, and raised up and shot him out from in front of them. They were justifiably angry, but just quietly left the scene and moved on. Bad thing is they hunted hard the rest of the week and never had another chance at one.

Had another buddy who was down there, was set up on a gobbling bird on the roost on opening day, when some yahoo snuck in and shot the bird dead out of the tree.

On at least two different occasions I had a guy try to use the lie, "I roosted one here last night," to try to move me out of the spot I got to before he did.

Opening day fever with unlimited entry has some uncomfortable symptoms.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> North Eastern part of Southern Wyoming (Utah)


That's some funny s(^$# right there.

.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't draw central with 2 points, my 14 years did draw with 2. He has been dreaming of getting a big Tom after BP helped him nail one a few years ago.


----------

